# sugar sugar, you are my candy girl!



## BloopBloop (Mar 18, 2009)

So... ths is the second haul thread for me this week. i went to mac to ask them to match me to a studio sculpt foundation shade... ONLY. I was there with my friend and when she started buying... i went on my own and started touring the store... and here's what i came up with:







SugarSweet Collection and Mineralized Blush Duo:
Sweet  Thing l/s, Refined MSF, Intenso and Love Rock blush duo







Down brown e/s, Beautiful Iris e/s, Select Moisture Cover concealer, 266 brush, HK Pink Fish TLC


----------



## fintia (Mar 18, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats!  I swatched Intenso and loved it.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice haul!  Have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 19, 2009)

they look great !

 great haul


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice haul, dont you hate it when you go in for one thing and walk out with way more...
I like everyone else loves the Pink Fish, in fact i bought 2 just in case..
also I LOVE select moisturecover, especially around my nose (where I tend to be drier) it makes it feel sooo soft.
also beautiful iris is great.
let us know what you think of studio sculpt! 
and im so jealous (referring to your previous haul) that you got the mint julep masque, over here they have JUST discontinued it, only that one they still have all the others, they got rid of the one I wanted, of course!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_nice haul, dont you hate it when you go in for one thing and walk out with way more...
I like everyone else loves the Pink Fish, in fact i bought 2 just in case..
also I LOVE select moisturecover, especially around my nose (where I tend to be drier) it makes it feel sooo soft.
also beautiful iris is great.
let us know what you think of studio sculpt! 
and im so jealous (referring to your previous haul) that you got the mint julep masque, over here they have JUST discontinued it, only that one they still have all the others, they got rid of the one I wanted, of course!_

 
oh boy girly, it was my first time with the mint julep mask and it was like heaven!!! pores??? WHAT PORES?! they all shriveled up

and yea, i wasnt even going to BUY anything! i just wanted to get a second match opinion for studio sculpt. but alas, i looked at the list of stuff i wanna buy on my berry (yes i keep a list) and i saw the new collection... urgh


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 19, 2009)

It's too tempting to buy just one thing when you go in sometimes haha... Great haul!  Enjoy


----------



## gitts (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_ i looked at the list of stuff i wanna buy on my berry (yes i keep a list) and i saw the new collection... urgh_

 

Girl, I do the same thing.  And after I go hauling I edit it and add new things.  I thought I was the only one.  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your haul is great! I now have Sugar Sweet fever and craving for their collection!


----------

